# Rough Weekend.



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometime between 11am and 3pm on Saturday,my brother-in-law passed away in his sleep at home. It was completely unexpected. He lay down for a nap and never woke up. He leaves behind a wife, 2 grown kids from his first marriage and a 6-year-old and a 1-year-old from his second. He was 51, with no major medical history. Results are still pending, but it looks like a brain aneurism.

Edward James (Jim) Wood was a long-time bass player around the Hamilton area, though for the last few years he was concentrating more on his new family than playing out. We still got together for monthly jams, though. He was also heavily into Celtic music and wrote some beautiful stuff in his home studio.
He really was a "tell me what key it's in and I'll handle it" kind of bass player, as well as no slouch on guitar and keyboards. There was very little he couldn't tell you about Cubase either.

Please remember him in your prayers if that's your thing. Once the dust settles, me and the rest of the band will be putting on a musical tribute/Irish Wake kinda thing for him.

Hug your kids, folks, you just never know.


----------



## jimd (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that. You are right, you just never know.

I'm sure he would appreciate the Irish Wake.


----------



## Voivod (Oct 2, 2006)

I offer my condolences to you and the rest of the family... at least he didn't suffer.

I wish for strength and courage for you during this difficult time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Condolences to you and the family. That's terrible news and something that we just can't prepare for. Keep your family close over the next few months.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you at this time. Hope the family is doing well and coping with this loss.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*No Title...*

Sorry to hear about your loss. It's never easy to get past the idea that anything can happen so suddenly. The only thing we can do is be strong for those who don't have the strength to cope with it. Marc!


----------



## shtevmato (Oct 3, 2006)

very sorry to hear that man. my condolences to you and your family


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, talk about a shock to the system eh?


My condolences. As you so rightly stated, you just never know. We make plans for next week or next year or what we'll do when the kids move out but you can be gone in a blink of the eye.


Planning is good, but don't wait until later to tell people you love them (or to F%#k off if that's the truth).

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry for your loss. I hope I can go out like that in my sleep, just not so young.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks folks. It's going as well as can be expected. Looks like we'll have lots of people at the wake thing. Already had to move it from a house to a hall...


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry to here about your loss, my grandfather died very similar, came in after work sat in his chair and never got up. Be there for the family. It's events like this that tell you that you got to live for today and hope for tomorrow..


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

That's to young.

I'm sorry for your loss of a friend and it must be tough on his family.

If you're going to go painless is good, but that's about 30 years early.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW !!!! That is harsh. My sympathies and condolences to you and your family. My thoughts are with you.
Yes love your kids, wife, lover, neighbours, friends, and work mates everyday, cause, you never know what life will throw at you.
Pete


----------

